# Vaya sorpresa me he llevado



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2009)

Enhorabuena a todos los participantes y visitantes del foro.

Llevaba un tiempo desconectado y a la vuelta ... Me he quedado perplejo por el trabajo realizado al igual que por la cantidad de asistentes. 
Da gusto desaparecer y que las cosas hayab ido mejor. Por lo general ocurre lo contrario. Los moderadores dejan de hacer o mejorar y se para la cosa.
Lo dicho: Vaya currada que se pega la peña. Enhorabuena!

Me volveré a desconectar para no fastidiar la cosa.

Saludos

PD, ¿Se lo ha creido alguien? Lo de desconectar me refiero.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 6, 2009)

Bienvenido de vuelta El nombre!

tu asiento sigue reservado como siempre


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 6, 2009)

¿Viste la Wiki? Cuando te fuistes no estaba, otra cosa no me imagino que pueda ser.


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 6, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿Viste la Wiki? Cuando te fuistes no estaba, otra cosa no me imagino que pueda ser.



Hubo cambios en la estética, colores, posición de los grupos en la página principal, la wiki, distintos detalles que se le fueron agregando a los posts... etc. Todo prolijo y muy bien cuidado, eso es lo destacable.

Saludos y bienvenido otra vez entonces!


----------



## Guest (Abr 11, 2009)

Jur... te deje de ver cuando no tenia ni 100 posts... ops:  ahora soy yo el que se esta ausentando un poco, pero mis congratulaciones


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2009)

Hacía tiempo que no te veía por estos lados, espero que sigas y no te desconectes   

Saludos


----------

